# Need some help bigtimes!



## bosh (Aug 25, 2006)

ok so im thinking of setting up a tank for cichlids
and i have no idea what kinds to get and stuff liek that
i really want to breed them so yeah
im not to sure
and what kinds of fish could go with them
all help is apreciated


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2006)

Tank size would help.


----------



## bosh (Aug 25, 2006)

like what size?
cause i may be buying a 35 gal with everything included and stand for like 150 canadain


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Is your cichlid tank your spawning/rearing tank?


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2006)

I just needed to know what size tank you were getting so I could get something to work with.

Alright with a 35g you could get a male and female convict cichlid (very good beginner cichlid and very easy to breed) and 1 bristlenose pleco or a few cory catfish (species your choice like albino, julli..etc) But be sure to get at least 4 of the same species that you choose. 

Edit: here is a very good and informative caresheet on convict cichlids http://z11.invisionfree.com/The_Fish_Forums/index.php?showtopic=244&st=0&#last


----------



## bosh (Aug 25, 2006)

i dont like cons though
like you can hardly sell back their babies
what about yellow labs?


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2006)

A 35g is to small for them, I believe they need a 75g at least. With cichlids, you can't go any smaller than a 29g. But you could get 4 angelfish and a bristle nose pleco or the corys like I said earlier and they breed every few weeks although unless you have a spare tank to raise the fry in and have enough money to buy at least 4 tanks for the angels as they get bigger. Cichlid man should be able to tell you about that or I could find a caresheet that tells how to breed angels if you'd like. But I have to get off for the night right about now and I'll post it tommorow if cichlidman or somebody else hasn't already told you about breeding angels.  Also angel fry is pretty hard to do and isn't recommended for beginners.


----------



## bosh (Aug 25, 2006)

i liked yellow labs  
but yeah i really just want to start breeding things other than livebearers lmao
cause my guppies are so boring
also something that petstores actually buy


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2006)

Durb, 75g is not the minimum for yellow labs....about a 40-50g would be minimum in my opinion. And that would be for just the labs (4-5 of them) in a 40.

What about South American cichilds like Apistogrammas? They aren't too common in my area...not sure about yours, so maybe the LFS would want them.

I think you should do lots of research first. Breeding other fish isn't as easy as breeding livebearers. It takes alot of reading up on.


----------



## bosh (Aug 25, 2006)

ok
i just really think i should get some books on this
i just need to find some fish i really like
like i find one then people tell me i cant have it or if i sell it i wont get anything back for it


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Test your water (pH and hardness, out of the tap and 24-48 hours later). Its much easier to match the fish to the water than to be forever buffering. There are wonderful cichlids for all water types, but you should know what you have.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I can tell you that you won't get any money for common convicts. Something like Honduran red points is more desirable.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Apistos are a good choice if you have soft water.............
For hard water look into lake tang shell dwellers...............

Other options include:
Rams
Eurekas
Labidochromis
L. Brichardi

I'm sure there are many others available that would fit but I'm not very into African Cichlids. Others will be able to help (Cichlidman, Lisachromis)


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

what about a pair of firemouths?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 1, 2006)

emc7 said:


> I can tell you that you won't get any money for common convicts.


Agree. Common species are quite hard to get rid of as almost every hobbyist may have already experienced them.

As for firemouths, maybe possible but they seem quite common and drab. Only my opinion. They also cost cheaper so you may not have quite a big profit.

I'd go with Tangs(shellies or julies), rams, apistos and brichardi.

I have talked with one of my friends and he said he cannot make anymore profits in selling Malawis as Malawis are rather too common these days. I'd say you go with either Tangs or Apistos.


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

IMO your not going to make any profit with only one tank, and the size your getting is a small one at that. to return any coin you will need at least 3 to 4 tanks to move the fry and let them grow out to selling size.

I also think that the size of your main tank is a big problem, since most fish that would make good pairs in that size are on most wholesalers list and cheep to get so you wouldnt make much of anything for them. I tell a lot of people who start breeding cichlids for money that there going about it the wrong way, find a pair you like and if they breed and people in your area want to buy them then your lucky and go from there.


----------



## cheesy feet (Jul 27, 2006)

*cichlids*

If it were me i would go with some kribs maybe albino's.I kept 2 breeding pairs in a 20 gallon with caves for 1 year .I ended up having around 10 adults and loads of fry.I gave them all away though(had to many tanks).And durbkat y do you always give out information when you dont even know if its true ,75 gallon for a lab???do you know how big that tank is and how small that fish can be!From youre sig it looks as though you have never kept a cichlid


----------



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

I would go for german blue rams or bolivian rams, both very nice fish. And Durb Labs can be kept in a smaller tank, I have 3 in a 55, and they are just fine, except a female is acting depressed, she spit her fry and they got eaten before I could do anything(last night).


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2006)

Here is the article on breeding angels http://www.fishforums.net/index.php?showtopic=96104


----------



## bosh (Aug 25, 2006)

yeah i like those 2 tytpes of rams
does anyone wanna send me fish free of charge and no shipping lmao probably not!


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2006)

I'll have two angels that I'll be selling/giving away once the other two form a pair if all 4 angels don't cooperate together. lol But you'll have to wait awhile till they grow up. :lol:


----------



## bosh (Aug 25, 2006)

aww i really jsut wish someone would give me some apistos cause i cant find them anywhere!


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

or how about a pair of Kribs or rams


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

For labs, I'd go with a 4 ft long tank (33L, 40L ,55). Anything smaller and you'll have to move them as they grow. But if you want fry, you'll need another tank or an even bigger main tank.


----------



## book_em_danio (Jun 12, 2006)

Before you start thinking you can make a profit selling to your LFS, look at this price list...
http://bellsouthpwp.net/t/f/tfdfish/

Your LFS can buy 1.5" Yellow Labs for $1.00. 2" for $2.50. My LFS says the prices are actually high and the selection is moderate.

I sell Long Fin Blue Danios, Short Fin Pearl Danios and Giant Danios to my LFS on a fairly regular basis. I generally don't get cash, I get supplies, then again, I'm in it for the fun and I hang out with the guy some too.
Another part of the problem, your LFS wants to get them every time he needs them, not 3 out of 5 times. He doesn't pay cash for my fish because I can't supply enough to him.

I get 25 cents for the Blues and Pearls. I get 40 cents for the Giants. I used to get less. He in turn marks them up 500%. All his fish get marked up 300-500%. The reason? Loses in shipping and in the tanks, the cost of shipping is often as much as the fish. About 20% of his fish come from local suppliers. About 50% come from this company http://www.fishmartinc.com/ They are in New Haven, CT. I'd love to get my hands on some prices from them! The rest directly from Florida.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I agree you cant make profit selling to petstore esp. for credit (only thing done where I live) you can just offset some of your supply expenses. Still its better to breed a fish in demand than one you can't give away (has happened to me).


----------

